# Sadness



## Ashley-Kate (Apr 20, 2011)

how do you stop crying. I am trying to just breath and to stop  crying and i can't and it sucks i want to not feel and i can't, I can't stop crying how pathetic is this. 
I so tired of crying and it won't stop. I don't know what more to say, I would like to have a specific question on how to be happy or what to do in a certain situation and all i can come up with his a request of how to stop crying.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: sad.*



Ashley-Kate said:


> ..... and it sucks i want to not feel and i can't, I can't stop crying how pathetic is this.


 
Oh .... Ashley-Kate ....  I feel badly that you are so critical of yourself right now.  Often, if someone just lets themselves cry - really - without judgement or trying to alter what is there ....  it will stop.  You have to be there to move from it.  But yes.  I get that it sucks.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: sad.*

i too think sometimes holding back those tears do more damage then letting them out.   I try to go to a quiet place where noone can hear me  a shower and just let them go  it helps sometimes even  hugs


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Apr 22, 2011)

I have received news for the crisis program I have to call back on tuesday to make an appointment with the dr. that works at the program and I should starts within  a week so at least thats something that is going to be done.  
  I understand the need for us to express ourselves and let go  cry or whatever but when you spend the beter part of 24hours crying you sort of past the hole letting it out. it's hard lately.
ash


----------



## Retired (Apr 22, 2011)

> I have to call back on tuesday to make an appointment .......and I should start within a week



That's good to hear, Ashley.  You must feel relieved to know things will get started soon.  When you feel dowm, try to focus on your fresh start next week when some good things might begin to happen in your life.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 22, 2011)

Wishing you the best of luck, Ashley.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 23, 2011)

Hope this news bring you more hope Ashley that thing will change   best wishes okay  i know it does get hard  but  you have fought so long you can fight again okay get back to feeling well   hugs to you


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Apr 26, 2011)

I have an appointment with the team of the crise program on thursday of this week. i am really releived of the speed in wich they work i was scared that it would be another week before i got any news. I am so tired.


----------

